# Fetishes



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a bit uncomfortable making this thread, but to hell with it. I'm curious.

Any fetishes out there you'd like to divulge? Maybe we can get some insight as to whether or not certain MBTI types commonly like certain thngs.

Do I have to say mine before anyone else will? :blushed:


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

I have an intense blood fetish. A single drop of blood flowing down a lover's skin is enough to make me blind with lust.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a knee sock fetish and a braided ponytail fetish, that's it really. I'm not sure you can call the latter a fetish even, it's just "extreme preference."


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

;D

Let's speak frankly about sexuality at 4:00 AM!

I like ropes and handcuffs, but I can't imagine why anyone wouldn't.

Divulge yours Monsieur Melancholy. It'll be a nice bonding experience.


----------



## Shabby (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a myriad of fetishes. Some of which include: 
forced, denied, and controlled orgasms
**** or Trans Blowjobs (giving and receiving)
and cocky attitudes.


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have several fetishes but I would tell about my most liked ones here ,:wink:

I,m a bit of both exhibitionist and voyeur kind of person :blushed:, so I like watching myself in mirror while loving myself .
I like bondage and pain but not knife or blood play .
I like skimpy and sexy lingerie .
I like food play specially with fruits like oranges and grapes.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Nail and hand fetish
Teeth fetish
Macrophilia
And feet fetish if they are utterly perfect but it's more focused on the nails and toes though.

All have been around since I was about 4 years old and I would go as far to say macrophilia has been around since my very first memory at age 2. I wouldn't trade them for anything in the world, they are a blessing.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

^ It's interesting how you say you've had these fetishes since you were four years old. I too am certain I developed at least one of mine at a pretty early age that was a long spell before puberty. It's peculiar though because at that age you don't really know what's going on and why you like it, you just do, but you don't recognize it as sexual because you're not yet a sexual creature. It's weird how it manifests itself that early, but it's utterly fascinating.



The Hungry One said:


> Divulge yours Monsieur Melancholy. It'll be a nice bonding experience.


Alright, seeing as you asked nicely. I'm still really shy about it so I'll beat around the bush a little.

I'll put it this way. Three of my fetishes can be clearly observed in this image. One is blatantly obvious and the other two might take you a second to catch on to.

http://static5.depositphotos.com/10...os_3932607-Man-carrying-woman-in-his-arms.jpg

:blushed:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> ^ It's interesting how you say you've had these fetishes since you were four years old. I too am certain I developed at least one of mine at a pretty early age that was a long spell before puberty. It's peculiar though because at that age you don't really know what's going on and why you like it, you just do, but you don't recognize it as sexual because you're not yet a sexual creature. It's weird how it manifests itself that early, but it's utterly fascinating.


It's not that uncommon that we start adding and building new things into our sexual identity. We start latching on to things pretty early on. I can attest to most of my boyhood fantasies being linked to someone I remember from very early on in my childhood and they almost always included some kind of sexual content. And yes, all of this was floating around in my head around the age of four or so.

Most of my penchants are aesthetic: leather, latex, nylon, athletic bodies, pale skin, dark skin, particular haircuts, shaved heads, etc. Only a few are really substantive, but the ones that are have been considered to be "different" than what most people come across.



SocioApathetic said:


> I have an intense blood fetish. A single drop of blood flowing down a lover's skin is enough to make me blind with lust.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I'll put it this way. Three of my fetishes can be clearly observed in this image. One is blatantly obvious and the other two might take you a second to catch on to.
> 
> http://static5.depositphotos.com/10...os_3932607-Man-carrying-woman-in-his-arms.jpg
> 
> :blushed:


If one of them is redheads you get an internet high-five.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Northcrest said:


> If one of them is redheads you get an internet high-five.


It is. :happy:


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

I used to really like adam's apples, haha. I also absolutely love big hands, HAHA.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> It's peculiar though because at that age you don't really know what's going on and why you like it, you just do, but you don't recognize it as sexual because you're not yet a sexual creature. It's weird how it manifests itself that early, but it's utterly fascinating.


I know right. I remember being fascinated by bondage scenes in TV shows and such back when I still had an innocent view on such things. And sex was something silly and gross adults just did for reproduction, right? Then one day I found out bondage and all that could be linked to sex and it suddenly got a lot more interesting. :kitteh:

Edit: I think that's also how I manage not to feel too guilty over some of the stuff I'm into. Since I was fascinated by these things since I was an innocent child, it can't be that horrible, right?


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Probably cosplay/age play/incest play... hehehehe... *ahem* blood is also fanciful to look at too xD


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> I know right. I remember being fascinated by bondage scenes in TV shows and such back when I still had an innocent view on such things. And sex was something silly and gross adults just did for reproduction, right? Then one day I found out bondage and all that could be linked to sex and it suddenly got a lot more interesting. :kitteh:
> 
> Edit: I think that's also how I manage not to feel too guilty over some of the stuff I'm into. Since I was fascinated by these things since I was an innocent child, it can't be that horrible, right?


Reminds me of when I was a kid and we used to play cops and robbers and capture the girls and tie them up and gag them.

Heh heh, I'm perverse.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Reminds me of when I was a kid and we used to play cops and robbers and capture the girls and tie them up and gag them.
> 
> Heh heh, I'm perverse.


Hmm, I never did play cops and robbers. My friends and I often pretended to be animals, though I'm not a furry... for the most part.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Hmm, I never did play cops and robbers. My friends and I often pretended to be animals, though I'm not a furry... for the most part.


Oh gosh, there was this guy at my elementary school who had this freakishly long neck. We called him giraffe.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

OH. Yesterday my friend spanked me, for fun, when I was bending over to pick something up. Everyone looked at him like "WTF MAN LOL", but haha, it was pretty cool.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

For sure in 4 year old kindergarten I was fascinated and entranced by my teacher's black leather boots. Since then shiney, leathery, or slick things really send me. Latex of course. Oil. 

Add to that French accents, fine aquiline features, raspy female voices, tactile women and women who like tactile men, boney hips, the colors red and silver, gypsy women like Joplin and Nicks (and Kenzi from Lost girl), moody mystic women, and wine on skin. 

So a young Stevie Nicks, I assume, would be a walking fetish-fest for me.


----------



## paperbrain (Jan 4, 2013)

I had to think about this for a minute. Do I have a fetish? I'm going to say writing. Odd I know, but I think in a weird sort of way it is. My fetish is writing. I started out writing erotica and then went more mainstream, but varrients of sex always manage to creep into what I write.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I do. :blushed:


Ha, I figured. I thought I was the only one who did it. What other fetishes do you have my fellow mirrorturbator?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

CaptSwan said:


> Ha, I figured. I thought I was the only one who did it. What other fetishes do you have my fellow mirrorturbator?


I think you figured most of 'em out from the image I posted. roud:


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I think you figured most of 'em out from the image I posted. roud:


So, are there others that I missed or that are absent from the image?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

CaptSwan said:


> So, are there others that I missed or that are absent from the image?


Well it's not the guy in the image if that's what you think.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Well it's not the guy in the image if that's what you think.


It never crossed my mind...


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

But yeah, there is another one there. It's funny, I said there were three with one blatantly obvious one and two less obvious ones. Those two were named and the obvious one hasn't been said yet. LOL.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Foot and shoe fetish. First thing I ever said to my last ex was "So, what size shoe do you wear?" Went to a strip club and was far more interested in their toes and heels than their boobs and thongs. So, I suppose it's fairly intense. 

Doll fetish; mannequins, real dolls, toy dolls, artsy dolls, just dolls pretty much. Ebay and OOAK doll art sites are great porn for me. 

Pain - I have a need for receiving it or seeing others in it during intercourse with non-dolls, but can't stand to inflict it. I prefer psychological torture, but physical pain does in a pinch.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Foot and shoe fetish. First thing I ever said to my last ex was "So, what size shoe do you wear?" Went to a strip club and was far more interested in their toes and heels than their boobs and thongs. So, I suppose it's fairly intense.


Well hey, if they're up on a platform and you're down on the floor, you've got a pretty darn good view.

So any kind of shoes specifically?


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

Not sure. I know I like chest hair though.
Chest...hair....*drools* Especially if it's not like...fur, just ENOUGH (or scant even) to be like WoooOOHOoo you're a man. And if it's kinda curly /dies. Cuuuute. boyz mak mtummy fel funnyy. I really need to work on controlling my emotions now because it's only a matter of time before I get caught staring, and in public. I think I'd die of embarrassment. Or I should find someone to let me pet him and get it all out of my system (or determine whether it's a fetish or just curiosity). I know if I already like the guy or think he's cute it's like BOOM, but for new people, idk. A lot of people like chest hair though, I think.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL I'm kind of mystified by the "masturbate in front of a mirror"-thing. Maybe I would get it if I liked my body better, though. :tongue:

Lets see... I can't think of any really interesting kinks I have.  Edging is pretty hot though.


----------



## silentrevolver (May 1, 2013)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Foot and shoe fetish. First thing I ever said to my last ex was "So, what size shoe do you wear?" Went to a strip club and was far more interested in their toes and heels than their boobs and thongs. So, I suppose it's fairly intense.


When the best part about summer ain't skimpy tops but hot chics in flip flops


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I think I have a new fetish. :shocked:


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

I left this site for like 3 days and found out I have a serious B_DS_M fetish and I've had it my whole life :'D Fml.

Sex is a powerful motivator though, damn. Like, if I want that lifestyle I'm gonna HAVE to get my shit together.

War and internet make a whoooole lot more sense now. Helen of Troy was a freak, I know it. FuuUuuUUuuUuck. SERIOUSLY THOUGH FML WHAT THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO DO.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@*chessio*
I'm sorry? xD
But yeah, BDSM can give you an interesting view on things.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> LOL I'm kind of mystified by the "masturbate in front of a mirror"-thing. Maybe I would get it if I liked my body better, though. :tongue:
> 
> Lets see... I can't think of any really interesting kinks I have.  Edging is pretty hot though.


You should give it a try; after all, that's what masturbation is all about. Also, totally pro on the edging; it makes the orgasm much more intense and pleasant. Good to find an edger here...


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a fetish about not having a fetish.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a very intense fetish about women.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Carmine Ermine said:


> I have a very intense fetish about women.


I would have presumed otherwise given your posts.


----------



## lilithy (May 16, 2013)

I have a thing for light BDSM - with the man being dominant of course. Even better if they are in suits. And roleplay.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> I would have presumed otherwise given your posts.


What posts exactly?


----------

